# i know another "like this"



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i do, i like her i just do! Valerie


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I love Xerxes too (though it just missed the cut on my list of ten favorite Baroque operas). Glad that you're not sorry about this one!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

